# Subtle neons



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Having owned the scooby for 3 months now and having spent a lot of time on scoobynet etc I have decided the time has come to make some minor cosmetic modifications to make the car stand out from the crowd.

I am seriously considering fitting some subtle neon lights. Not the ridiculous ones you see running down the side skirts of chav cars, but perhaps one on each of the windscreen washers, plus one mounted centrally on the bottom of the car towards the rear, to project a delicate glow down onto the road.

Should I go for the usual blue or try to mix the colours? Perhaps green on the bonnet and red for the rear, this would give the effect of a flame onto the road which would be nice and in keeping with the car's attitude.

Thoughts welcome. 8)


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Is there such a thing as subtle neons? If you carry it off we need pics...


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I think in many peoples eyes this will still be a "chavtastic" mod no matter how subtle you try to make it


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)




----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I like your style...


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I believe that subtle neons is an oxymoron.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

ag said:


> I believe that subtle neons is an oxymoron.


Sweeping statement, don't agree with that. I saw an old mini last night, it had a blue light projecting down under the bumper, it looked really nice reflecting on the road surface. IMO they look particularly effective when the road is wet as they reflect more strongly.

Not seen many red neons used this way though so I think it would be unique on my car and not at all chavvy. I'm going to investigate finding a supplier for a red one and an orange one as I would like the look to simulate flame. If you could rig them up to some sort of random switch you could get the red/orange lights flashing randomly, I think that would look very like a real flame.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Surely you're only a small step away from having the lights in synch with your music. I'm assuming that your music can be heard clearly outside the car of course.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

ag said:


> I believe that subtle neons is an oxymoron.


I have to agree :?



Carlos said:


> I think that would look very like a real flame.


It's a car, not a fire :?



Carlos said:


> Thoughts welcome. 8)


These are mine


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that subtle neons is an oxymoron.
> ...


Why not simply set the car on fire 

If you weren't a "member of the forum elite", I'd be worried. Although I was actually considering neons for the TT as well as the Z. I think the S4 would carry off neons too. Blue ones. Plenty of 'em too


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

:lol: 
Are the Abingdon Xmas lights on yet? 
:wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

jonno said:


> :lol:
> Are the Abingdon Xmas lights on yet?
> :wink:


Ock street crusing with neons 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> It's a car, not a fire :?


Have you not followed a highly tuned Japanese car and observed flames leaping from it's exhaust? This is the effect I am after, without spending a fortune on engine mods that will force unburnt fuel into the exhaust.

If I can achieve the same visual effect at a lower cost, game on! Also it will save on fuel as I won't be chucking unburnt fuel away. Win-win!

There is quite a cruising scene in Abingdon, helped by the layout of the one way system (Ock St etc) and the kebab van in the market square. I reckon I'll cut quite a dash on a friday night, cruising round with my flamer neons, INXS blaring out on the stereo. The chavs in their low-rent Saxos won't know what has hit them. 8)


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Carlos said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > It's a car, not a fire :?
> ...


OK then, I just think it'll look naff.

But it's not my car - if that's what you want to acheive then go for it :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Fair enough scott, no offence! Each to their own and all that!


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Don't ya just love some seasonal sarcasm 

PS Carl, have you put on those "fake bullet hole" decals yet?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Quite a few people seem to think I am being sarcastic ???

Ok I understand this sort of thing doesn't look good on the BMWs, Porsches, Maseratis etc that many of you guys drive, but IMO a small number of neon lights subtly placed around the car (ie not over every inch of the body) can improve the appearance of a budget sports saloon such as the Subaru.

I know its not to everyone's tastes and that I am setting myself up by posting about it on here, but I just would like other people's opinions before I turn my car into Santa's sleigh. 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Why not, as you say - it can be subtle:










:wink:


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

r1 said:


> Why not, as you say - it can be subtle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like the occupants of this car are about to be abducted by aliens :lol: :lol:

This is the funniest thread i've seen ,classic **iss take ...or is it? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I assure you it isn't 8)


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

By fitting neons you're going to get classified as a riceboy/boyracer/chav etc. etc. No way around it. However, I think neons fall into different categories of naffness:

- Windscreen washer/wiper - you'd look like a [email protected]
- Behind grille, inset into light cluster neons - you'd simply look a bit of a to55er
- Underneath car - just look a bit silly, but potentially look really cool if you do it right.

Naturally, all would attract the deserved attention of the boys in blue with their blue strobe lights.

Saying this, my TVR is pearlescent red and I have thought a number of times that red neons under the sides would look well cool ... then I realised I couldn't acutally use them much, and everyone would think I was a pillock.

There is a guy in the Windsor area with a Lambo (either a murkylager or a Gallardo, forget which) with lots of neon extras. What do you think people think of his car?

Of course you can do what you like to your car, a bit like doing anything you like to your hair - people may laugh, even if you like it :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

oh dear :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Any more takers? 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And to think you took the piss out of me for the sandal/suit combination. :roll:


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Neons look wank unless you want to look like a chav I wouldnt bother :?

Flames from the exhuast however are cool, if you want to do it without expensive engine mods how about something like this ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 66230&rd=1

Could be usefull for detering tailgaters as well


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

UK225 said:


> Neons look wank unless you want to look like a chav I wouldnt bother :?
> 
> Flames from the exhuast however are cool, if you want to do it without expensive engine mods how about something like this ?
> 
> ...


Shame it's not suitable for Scoobies: :roll:



> Will not fit Diesel engines, Subaru Impreza and Honda Civic K8 3 door "non VTEC"


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> Shame it's not suitable for Scoobies: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> > Will not fit Diesel engines, Subaru Impreza and Honda Civic K8 3 door "non VTEC"


Wake up :roll:

Why do you think i wrote "something" like this :wink:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

UK225 said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Shame it's not suitable for Scoobies: :roll:
> ...


  
Note to self: must read every word of UK225's posts from now on :-* :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That would be genius if you could use it while going along.

White Van man would cack his pants if those shot out the back of the car when he's about three feet away.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Kell said:


> That would be genius if you could use it while going along.


You can I had some fecker in cavalier in front of me a month or two back who decided it would be cool to demostrate his flames with me close behind him.

Scared the bloody life out of me


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

This is so funny - anyone who know's carl just have a think....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> This is so funny - anyone who know's carl just have a think....


Are you calling me a chav? :wink:

On the subject of subtle cosmetic mods, have you taken any photos yet of the full length Evo WRC decals you showed me on sunday? Normally I would take an instant dislike to large stickers down the side of a car but silver on a black car looks fantastic IMO - definitely not "all show no go" in your case, particularly since you have more power than the Evo WRC, they look cool mate. 8)


----------



## Parrot of Doom (Dec 18, 2004)

http://www.youknowsit.co.uk/lowtech/ima ... lights.gif

Sorry


----------

